# Looking for a F 3D-2 Kit



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

All I know is that matchbox put one out.

Any sources for this as a resin kit?


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I think Collectaire made one in 1/48 but do not quote me on that.

Max Bryant


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Thanks.

Checked the site... they have the decals but not the kit! :freak:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

*Skyknight*

Why would you want the Collect Aire kit when there is a readily available plastic kit?

http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/kits/cz/kit_cz_4814.shtml

You could buy probably 6 of these for the price of the Collect Aire kit.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

THANK YOU!!!!!!! :woohoo:

This was the info that I was looking for! Someone who was selling this kit other than Matchbox!!!


----------

